# 4/28 SeaSide report



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Got out today to seaside beach. Half mile south of the Amusement park rides. Caught 5 nice size Stripers, none keepers though. A guy i was fishing next to caught a 35 incher and two shorts with a white spro jig and a salt shaker combo. I caught mine on 4 different lures. 2 on a yellow + black bomber, one on a 1/2 oz bunker color spro jig, one on a white jig head and white Gulp! assasin type rubber combo, and my last one on a gold yo-zuri plug. All were caught close in the wash. Didnt even have to reel in slow. Im happy, got 5 to break open the season!


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

Xray Lima said:


> Got out today to seaside beach. Half mile south of the Amusement park rides. Caught 5 nice size Stripers, none keepers though. A guy i was fishing next to caught a 35 incher and two shorts with a white spro jig and a salt shaker combo. I caught mine on 4 different lures. 2 on a yellow + black bomber, one on a 1/2 oz bunker color spro jig, one on a white jig head and white Gulp! assasin type rubber combo, and my last one on a gold yo-zuri plug. All were caught close in the wash. Didnt even have to reel in slow. Im happy, got 5 to break open the season!


and on lures ta boot great job ,its gonna be another spring when lures will produce pencil poppers swimmers bombers etc etc :fishing: and i;m off


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I landed 17 up in Ocean Grove on Sunday. All on claims and all of them between 22-26 inches. Fat and healthy looking fish. Lots of big bunker around too.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

you caught them on claims [clams] went down to a dark beach last night aka soUth of SS.HTS fish from about 9 to 12 had 3 small bass and 2 6to 8lb blues on bombers and shads


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Yea, I heard about the Bluefish. I heard Weakies too.

You going to fish our fall tournament? I lined up a whole new bunch of sponsors with excellent prizes. A sharpy like you should win something.:beer:


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

its an ASAC? you know me hate to be in boundaries.who knows let me know.a little report from last night 2 hours 1 12" bazz caught on a 6 inch bomber[school bus] heard from a little bird that the generation station will be back on line tomorrow my back bay spot will start to produce not long after that


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, where is you "back bay spot"?


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Fished the same spot today just south of Seaside park. Got there at bout 4 30 pm. Awesome fishing! caught 15 shorts and two 5 lb blues. Stopped fishing at 7 30. Cant wait to get back out there and try for my first keeper.


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

made it to the surf yesterday IBSP to be exact,non stop blues from 4 different year classes 2 to 4 lb 4to 6lb 6to 8lb and not to be undone a couple of gator racers 15lb in the fall these were long thin and mean maybe 11 to 12lbers,tons of adult bunkers getting pushed onto the sand,just got a call about 10 minutes ago the areas around manasquan to belmar are going OFF blues w/a few lure caught bass in the mix,hello spring:fishing: some secrets Carl are just that secrets


----------

